# Black Currant + Zante + Ribena Recipies



## Cracked Cork (Mar 18, 2007)

Full Bodied wines using Vitners Black Currant and
Zante raisans plus Ribena. We aimed for both to be a full bodies rich high alchohol
wine. The Ribena slowed fermentation down in the first batch so we
added it at the end for the second to add flavor and some more body.
The addition of oak really made a contribution to the end flavor for
the 2006 batch.

Crackedcork

Black Currant 2005 </font>-
(note we thought dried currants were dried black currants at our local
hippie store, we didnt find out until later that they were Zante
Raisans)
1 can Vitners Harvest Black Currant Base
4.6 Liters Ribena (contains sorbate and can slow down ferment)
6 very brown bananas with skins, boil 10 min
30 ounces currant RAISANS
Energizer, nutrient, amylase (for bananas), Pectinase
Pinch of Vitamix (vitamins for yeast)
4 tsp acid blend

Starting Gravity 1.114

The Zante Currant Raisan taste is a little too strong, but otherwise a great full bodied wine with lots of black currant taste.

Black Currant 2006</font>
2 x 96 ounce cans Vitners Harvest Black Curant Base
1 lb Extra Light Dried Malt Extract (for body)
4 tsp acid blend
1 lb Currant RAISANS
2 cans welches Concord Concentrate
Energizer, nutrient, amylase, pectinase
Starting Gravity 1.10
Oak in the secondary

To bost this we added after fermentation:
1.6 Liters Ribena
750 ml Everclear
Sorbate + KMeta

The
welches concentrate, extra light dried malt extract and Zantes all
contributed body, the Ribena at the end boosted the black currant
flavor as well as using 2 cans of fruit base instead of 1.

Crackedcork
*Edited by: Cracked Cork *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 18, 2007)

Cracked Cork....Thanks for the recipes...I bet those wines turned out awesome ...full body and high alcohol.

Where do you get your Ribena concentrate????...that sounds like a good juice....I Googled it and it looked like it's available on British and now Canadian Sites...As well as Ebay etc here....I will have to try the local Veggie Food Co-op....sound like a great juice for wines...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 18, 2007)

We got some at Asian grocery store. We found an English store but their prices were much higer than at the Asian supermarket. We are now growing our own black currants so I am trying to wean off of the Ribena as a wine finisher. We didnt cook our currants and they smell just like they did fresh and so we have high hopes for our homegrown berries. Crackedcork


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 18, 2007)

We don't have many ethnic food places around here...Mexican food is kind of spicy for the locals....the community is getting more colorful every year and the food stores are changing...thank goodness.

The gal at the 'veggie' store is real obliging about ordering stuff...will give it a try....

Sounds like and interesting juice from the Google search.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm throwing this recipe discussion off a bit....but just have to ask....
Cracked.....you should be getting pretty close to ramp season there......do you go to the festivals? Anyone brave enough to make a wine out of them?


Ramona


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 19, 2007)

I am ashamed to admit to not having gone to a ramp festival yet, they are not in a big thing my part of the state, the eastern panhandle. I am also ashamed to have never attended the Roadkill Cookoff either. I hope to get to them both one day but its going to be a while.

As for making ramp wine, dude, cant help you. I would be hoping your could make a wine that goes good with a dish of ramps, but to make them out of ramps, please dont send me bottle 

Crackedcork


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 19, 2007)

Cracked,


Somehow I knew that would be your reaction.....what would you do a white or a red...guess that depends on if the road kill is a possum or a wild turkey!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Cracked Cork (May 22, 2007)

Ramona, I got deer sleeping in my yard, the only thing they dont eat is the elderberries which is a good thing because elderberry wine goes really really well with venison! Maybe toss a few ramps on the grill to adding a bit more complexity  Crackedcork


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 22, 2007)

Doesn't all wine go good with venison???




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

